

Meet: Fast way to schedule a one-to-one on the go - k-mcgrady
http://blog.sunrise.am/post/118691977104/introducing-meet-the-fastest-way-to-schedule-a

======
goeric
Really clever. 1Password should make a custom keyboard so I don't need to
leave apps (and navigate to the 1Password app) to fill out passwords.

~~~
bobbles
If you're using iOS i'm pretty sure that custom keyboards aren't allowed to
access the password fields?

~~~
paulsutter
Even if that's true, it may be such a good idea that they may want to consider
changing it.

------
kin
Using the keyboard is super creative

~~~
outworlder
This does not seem like the intended use-case for custom keyboards.

I hope Apple won't get too upset.

~~~
paulsutter
Why do you think so? I mean this as a serious question because that's not
apparent to me.

If a numeric keyboard makes it easier to enter numbers, and a Japanese
keyboard makes it easier to enter Japanese, why shouldn't an appointment
keyboard make it easier to enter an appointment time?

~~~
smtddr
I could totally see Apple saying _" The custom keyboard is meant for languages
and special characters/symbols, not to be used by an app in this fashion"_

Wouldn't be the worserejection-reason they've given. You might even find an
app that does the same thing already on the AppStore, but that won't stop them
from rejecting you because that's just how they roll.

[http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing/apple/20-classic-...](http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing/apple/20-classic-
apple-app-store-rejections-654230)

[http://matt.coneybeare.me/stupid-apple-rejection-of-the-
day/](http://matt.coneybeare.me/stupid-apple-rejection-of-the-day/)

------
philsnow
I was just about to delete sunrise from my phone because it seems to have a
lot of trouble noticing when events have changed or been deleted, and it's
actually caused me once or twice to re-arrange my home life around phantom
meetings that had been canceled.

~~~
hhsnopek
Sounds like a connection problem, it's happened me me once or twice - I'd
recommend changing the update time

------
andrea_sdl
They have found a way to innovate something (scheduling meetings) that wasn't
seeing innovations for sooo long.

It's incredible and I can't tell how much marvel it gives once you see the
video and understand the semplicity.

That's the core point of the web and the apps in general: making things
simplier. They just did it in a marvelous way.

Great job.

------
qiqing
This looks pretty awesome and I'm going to try it out.

Feedback: might want to include iOS App Store and Google Play Store links
directly in the blog post because 1) I wouldn't have had to open a new tab to
search for your app manually, and 2) you have an idea of how many referrals
you got through this post.

~~~
ckrailo
They're in the bottom footer of the blog.

~~~
qiqing
Ah, I see them now. I had ctrl+f'ed for 'install' and few other terms before
giving up.

------
rdoherty
This looks awesome, but I have to apparently use Sunrise to use it. Anyone
using Sunrise and have any information? The homepage has 0 info, nothing. I'm
not keen on sharing my google account with it until I learn more.

~~~
cwilson
Sunrise is great. I've used it for almost a year now and it's my favorite
calendar app.

------
niix
Really cool way to think out side of the box. The keyboard idea is sweet.

------
olivier1664
Look great! I wanted to see more on the calendar it self, but I have not found
the demo link on the main page. IMO, you should add a presentation of your
calendar without requiring to create an account.

[https://calendar.sunrise.am/](https://calendar.sunrise.am/)

(and also: add a link from your blog to your product)

------
coffeedoughnuts
Hadn't heard of sunrise before seeing this; Tried it out and seems great!
Shame there's no exchange calendars on web/os x though.

Sunrise devs, if you're out there, is there a roadmap for this?

~~~
way66
hey! we're working on support for office 365 on desktop but no plans for
support exchange on promise from our desktop app (sorry if that's confusing)

happy to chat more at support@sunrise.am

pierre - ceo @ sunrise

------
verelo
I love it! My only feature request (semi jokingly), integration with my mail
client so I can swipe from the lock screen to send a polite "no thanks" for
all those pesky sales emails.

------
shockzzz
I'd use this if Sunrise weren't butt slow on my iPhone...

~~~
k-mcgrady
What iPhone do you use?

~~~
shockzzz
iPhone 5

------
jsonne
This is super cool. I do account services and doing the whole back and forth
dance of scheduling a meeting takes up way too much time.

------
jasonpbecker
Frustrating to me that there's no CalDav support.

------
kmfrk
Okay that's pretty smart. Guess I'll have to step it up, if I want to be
snarky about this project.

